# Dogs



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

These are Missouri ******* Bird Dogs!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lol*



SnoFarmer said:


> ROFLMAO


 LOL


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

AKC Reg. I take it


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

All_Clear said:


> AKC Reg. I take it


Now how can they be AKC...if they're inbred?:waving:


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

Everyone here seems to love em, :yow!: got a good laugh 

my son loves em,, :yow!: hes 6


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

thats great


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Those look like the Bumpas's dogs from the movie A Christmas Story.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

LMAO. This is what my dog has to say about that...


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Heres my buddy, working on 14 or 15 years


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*My Baby*

Here's my baby...she's a year and 4 months old. Some [email protected]#%@r purposely ran over her last Tues. when she was chasing a Beagle out of our yard. He killed the beagle then swerved toward my house to hit my dog RIGHT in front of my 3 kids under 12 years old. Needless to say ....I'm looking for him...and I WILL find him! She was EXTREMLY lucky and suffered a broken pelvis. My wife and I BOTH have to take her out on a leash and a bath towel in front of her hind legs to hold her up. She is 100% daddy's girl.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Some of the damage*

here's part of it...MAJOR road rash from doin the splits when she broke her pelvis!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Resting*

Here she is on her "happy dope".


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pure Love*

Guess where Mom & Dad sleep?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Repo-man62 from one sheperd owner to another, When you catch him kick him in the BA!!$ twice for me....


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Repo-man62 from one sheperd owner to another, When you catch him kick him in the BA!!$ twice for me....


Oh I will! But f.y.i....she's an Akita. Frequently mistaken for a Shepard. P.S. Thanks for caring...she's just like one of my kids.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

My dog, sam, as pictured was hit 8 years ago(I was 12) (second time, first was a little bump in a snow storm, not bad) the second time was BAD!!:realmad: . I was with my friend on his golf cart, waiting to turn onto the road, my dog was in some brush, could hear the guy coming down the road, the dog walked out just a little and was hit, dragged under the wheel well and really mangled. He has had problems since then. The guy was drunk and the worst part was, he was from our church. My parents never turned him in:angry: and my buddy has suffered over the years. Hes our big baby though, he is the KING of the house, during the summer he swims daily at our summer house(labs LOVE water) and he still trys to get around, even though its very hard for him, unfortunatly its just a matter of time before he has to be put down:crying:  .
Thanks
James


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Heres my dog helping out digging post holes.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

This is one of my boys


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Repoman, when you find that guy do whatever you need to do, and I'll be your alibi, you were with me the whole time, couldn't have been involved. You lie and I'll swear to it!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*My Girl*

This is Daisy,I needed a dog I could keep up with.lol


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*This was my boy*



Oshkosh said:


> This is Daisy,I needed a dog I could keep up with.lol


 This was Mr Pickett, I lost him last year.Big Bummer


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Oshkosh said:


> This was Mr Pickett, I lost him last year.Big Bummer


Gotta ask...do they look like daddy?


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Beautiful dogs you guys are putting on here...thanks for the replies...never thought this thread would turn out like this from just some bird dogs! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Here are two of my *****es:waving:


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Here are two of my *****es:waving:


Beautiful girls!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Beautiful girls!!


 Thanks! 
Don't tell any one but they sleep on the bed now and then too...lol.
well, hope your dog gets better ..


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

RepoMan, so sorry to hear about your dog. I am not much of a dog person now due to allergy, but have known a friends two akitas and thought they were very nice dogs. The first one had problems of its stomach twisting and he didn't make it. There replacement is huge boy. Oh yeah, their first had a tail that made something like 1 2/3 curls. Pretty cool dogs. We owned St. bernards growing up, so I suppose if I were to ever get one it would be another of those. 

Don't get yourself in trouble taking care of that [email protected]#rd. There's a place reserved for his type.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> The first one had problems of its stomach twisting and he didn't make it.


That's how we lost her mom when she was 20 days old. We were told it's common in big chested dogs. It was a 2,000 dollar surgery so we had to put her down. So we hand raised her and spoiled her from that day on.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> RepoMan, so sorry to hear about your dog.
> Don't get yourself in trouble taking care of that [email protected]#rd. There's a place reserved for his type.


I'll be in STEALTH mode!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Thanks!
> Don't tell any one but they sleep on the bed now and then too...lol.
> well, hope your dog gets better ..


Shhhhh...if she gets cold...up on the bed she comes! (Or if there's a thunder storm)!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sure Do*



repo_man62 said:


> Gotta ask...do they look like daddy?


 But of coarse


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> That's how we lost her mom when she was 20 days old. We were told it's common in big chested dogs. It was a 2,000 dollar surgery so we had to put her down. So we hand raised her and spoiled her from that day on.


Do you elevate the food bowl for your current one? I heard that can help prevent it from happening. Not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> Do you elevate the food bowl for your current one? I heard that can help prevent it from happening. Not sure how accurate that is.


Yes we do..it's about 2 ft. off the floor..per the vets instructions. So far, so good.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, I have to correct myself and apologize. I mis represented the facts on Dakota's passing. His stomach did flip. They had they surgery done too, but in a months time or so he passed from an anurism or blood clot in the brain. I had discussed this thread with my wife this morning and she set me straight on the details. The vet could or would not say if the two were related. To quote the late, great Don Adams, "Sorry about that, chief".

Anybody out there have a sheeba enu (sp.)? That is the dog my wife wants.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> Anybody out there have a sheeba enu (sp.)? That is the dog my wife wants.


Well...if you were in Missouri...the lady we got her mom from does.:crying:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Repo,

Count me in for Detroitdans alibi, we were all together hanging out when you beat the ******* to death! :angry:


----------



## Swampdonkey (Dec 13, 2004)

This my buddy Rocco he is a Chocolate Lab. I have to make him take breaks from chasing tennis balls and swimming. I think he would run or swim until he collapsed.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

NJ Plowman said:


> Hey Repo,
> 
> Count me in for Detroitdans alibi, we were all together hanging out when you beat the ******* to death! :angry:


I'm still looking for him! You can run, but you can't hide...from the 
REPOMAN!


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

here is our 2 dog /children lol










top one is angel she's 13 years old and dads girl

new one is tilly 10 month old

they are both standard poodles

and yes they both help dad in the shop


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

RAYJAY said:


> here is our 2 dog /children lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true sign of pure love when they reach that age. Hope the other lives as long!


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*Berners...*

Here are my two buddies. The bigger one is Sully and the smaller one is Heaven (we tried to change her name to Molly, but she's a stubborn little girl and it didn't take!!). They are Bernese Mountain Dogs.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Update*

Well...it's hard to keep her down now. It'll be 2 weeks tomorrow and she's already sitting and watching the kids go to school.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Could you believe they are best friends?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Well...it's hard to keep her down now. It'll be 2 weeks tomorrow and she's already sitting and watching the kids go to school.


Good to here she is feeling better!!
but you should try to keep her quite and stop her from jumping and running around for a wile still, Her spirit may Say, I want to go go go. she doesn't know she is Still recuperating.
Good luck, 
Remember the a$$ that hit her can run but he can't hide for ever


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dog Repo... Boy she really wants to get back up and out.

"Could you believe they are best friends?"
Yeah i can, our cocker spaniel use to love our cats, they always naped together.

Here's my 2 German Shepherds
Diamond - Black and tan Female Ckc reg
Onyx - Sable male Akc reg


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

jglandscaping said:


> Heres my buddy, working on 14 or 15 years


Sadly, we are putting Sam down today, he had a severe seasure over the weekend and became paralyzed in his rear legs. He is 14, would have been 15 in december 
Thanks
James


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Think she's a little spoiled??


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

jglandscaping said:


> Sadly, we are putting Sam down today, he had a severe seasure over the weekend and became paralyzed in his rear legs. He is 14, would have been 15 in december
> Thanks
> James


What a loss...I got choked up just reading this. My heart goes out to you and your family. May you rest peacefully Sam. Thanks for being a faithful companion to our friend James. Bob


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

My Mom cooked him some steak this morning for a last meal...he deserves it, he will be missed .
Thanks
James


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

James, i am so sorry for your loss. Anything i could do, just let me know. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

My dog teddy, shes 5. Truley mans best friend. She's a chocolate lab. I wish it would have let me make the picture bigger!!


----------



## Fastech (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is my best friend Buddy relaxing after a day at the lake.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

PlowVA said:


> Here are my two buddies. The bigger one is Sully and the smaller one is Heaven (we tried to change her name to Molly, but she's a stubborn little girl and it didn't take!!). They are Bernese Mountain Dogs.


Those are seriously beautiful dogs. I love Bernese Mountain Dogs! Their coat is so soft! Any suggestions for a future owner?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

here are my 2 dogs


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

*hres 2 of my dogs*

heres 2 of my dogs ones a japanese chin and the other one is a cocker spaniel


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

*dog*

heres another pic


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

*other dog*

heres other dog


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

*dog*

heres 2 pic of other dog


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Antnee77,

Advice? Don't wait. I had goldens, labs and muts growing up. But there is something about a Berner. If I want to go on a big hike for hours, they are right there with me. But if I want to lay around and watch football on a Sunday ALL DAY, they are on either side of me just hanging out. Their energy level adapts to mine.

The only piece of advice is get a good breeder. Do tons of research. These dogs are becoming VERY popular and some breeders are in it just for the money these dogs can bring them. We got ours from "Baker's Bernese Mountain Dogs" in Oneonta, NY (http://www.bakers-bernese-blessings.com/). Long drive from DC, but worth it in the long run. They stand by there dogs health.

If you want any other advice or you have any questions, drop me a "pm".

Jeff


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's my basset Hound Rufus


----------



## Razorman (Oct 26, 2004)

This is our new dog


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

"the odd couple"


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

what is that a kitten


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

Heres a pic of my Cocker Spaniel "Biscuit"........ oops can somebody plz resize my pics...Thanks:waving:


----------



## Pete7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my mix breed-part lab and other stuff. She goes most everywhere although will not get in the truck when the plow is on it. Guess she does not llike the bumping around. 
Pete


----------



## Pete7 (Jan 26, 2005)

another one-the object to the left is a deer head she brought out of the woods.
Makes me proud


----------



## Rondo (Nov 19, 2005)

*Some Dog are Just Ugly*

Yikes


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

it was make the dogs look silly night the other day, poor guys


----------



## tomtom (Sep 15, 2005)

This is my girl will be 4 in Feb. Awesome dog.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

LINY Rob said:


> it was make the dogs look silly night the other day, poor guys


That's too funny! 'Tis the season.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The Santa look.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

repo how is your dog doing looks pretty happy in the pic


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*We had a bad year last year, lost my plowing buddy (mut "Denver") and Girlfriend lost her Yellow Lab - Husky mix "Gabe".

But now we have a new baby - Mickey (pure bred black lab).*


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Julio*

*Here's Julio, Girlfriend's Grandparent's newest addition to the family. Believe it or not, it's a ****su, just shaved shortly after surgery.*


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Here's a pic of the dogs we lost. They will be forever missed.

The Golden Lab/Husky - Gabe:

Look closely, we had to shave his back due to a skin condition. One day we put him out to do his pee, and he never came back. Not sure if someone stole him or killed him.

Little Brown Mutt - Denver aka "plowing buddy":

Look closely, you can see his neck where he got attacked by the neighbour's dog. The one time I left hime home when I went plowing, and shortly after, I got a call telling me he had just been killed by a car. So we got him cremated and his collar still hangs on my rear view mirror.*

*We loved them so much.........and so did the vet!*payup


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Big Dog + Little Bin = One Funny Pic*

One day we came home to find Gabe sleeping in the laundry bin. He loved sleeping in the dirty clothes, no matter where it was. What a "basket case".


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

ljrce said:


> repo how is your dog doing looks pretty happy in the pic


She's doin' better. Still haven't caught the FOCKER that hit her! Have seen him tho and have a VERY good mental pic of him AND his truck! His days comin'.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RepoMan,
Wow I just read about how that guy hit your dog.What an ass,I just can't believe anybody would do something like that to another living creature.

On a lighter note she is really going to be spoiled now after all of this extra attention.That couch of yours probably just became her new puppy bed.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's a picture of my dogs on a lazy winter day.

Guess where they sleep when I'm out plowing all night?


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

Finally got the pic resized...Heres my dog "Biscuit"..hes a Cocker


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's my son Guinness, he's a Great Dane.......


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Great dogs guys/gals,everybody should have at least one at home.


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

we lost our older dog today to cancer










may she rest in peace ....she will be missed 

jeff


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that, RAYJAY. She will Rest In Peace...:crying:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RayJay
Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.
Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

RAYJAY said:


> we lost our older dog today to cancer
> 
> may she rest in peace ....she will be missed
> 
> jeff


Sorry about her. We had to put ours down as well. This little guy is what cheered my family up, they are so cute when they are small. Trust me, it will work for you when your ready... give it a little time...


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> she is really going to be spoiled now after all of this extra attention.That couch of yours probably just became her new puppy bed.


Going to be spoiled? Guess who gets McDonalds when we do? She claimed the couch as soon as she could jump up on it.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

repo_man62 said:


> Going to be spoiled? Guess who gets McDonalds when we do? She claimed the couch as soon as she could jump up on it.


Yours too.When me and my wife take the three dogs for a ride we will go through the drive thru and get them cheeseburgers.Or after coming from the vet...sometimes they need that special treat.Mine are definitely spoiled.Plus its always funny to see the look on the persons face at the drive thru when you tell them the burgers are for the dogs.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is a Picture of my dog, She will be a year old in January. Shes very well tempered and actually she is a pretty big wuss. Probably from all the attention she gets. She is actually just playing in that picture.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Rayjay, sorry to hear about you losing your dog, especially do that dirty old cancer, awful stuff! I know how hard it is to lose an animal, especially a dog. Seems like you grow a very stong special bond with your dog, and it's devestating when they pass away.:crying: 

And Repo, I hope you find the S.O.B. that hit your dog. Some people just don't realize that to some people, dogs are like children. How would that guy feel if someone tried to run over their kids!? Pi$$e$ me off!:realmad:


----------



## tuckerman (Feb 21, 2005)

*No doubt, man's best friend*

Here's mydog, Tuck. He's a white shepard, 120 lbs. Thank god for the pink ears in the snow


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

heres one of my little monster, Dusty 1 year and one month. And one of the 12 year old Casey......coverd in snow


----------



## RayGauthier (Nov 13, 2004)

*my new plowing buddy*

We just got him and his great plowing partner







6 week old boxer
his name is gunnie


----------



## MikeO (Oct 30, 2003)

*Chum who trully wants to be everyones friend*

Chum is our 5 year old Yellow lab and Greyhound mix. He takes a lot from our son and he seems to enjoy it.

My son who is now almost 2 years old loves to chase and be chased by Chum.


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

LINY Rob said:


> it was make the dogs look silly night the other day, poor guys


Nice Iggys! I have 2 of them. Jack and Luke. Jack is the seal colored one and Luke is the white one. Great dogs. We got Jack when he was a couple months old, about a year after we had Jack, we got Luke. Even though Jack is the smaller one, as it should be hes the boss.









Relaxing, eating greenies in the trailer








Playing around








He just loves to go camping!

Bob


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

Jeep- what breed are those?


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

Italian Greyhounds (Iggys)

Bob


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

*And now... My Christmas present(s)*

The lady I got my first AKITA from...gave these to me today. They are the grandchildren of my akita I had to put down. They are 3 years old,AKC registered,thoroughbred AKITA'S. Brother and sister. 
Let me introduce to you...ANGEL & THUNDER.payup


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

A couple more...1st one is the female.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Here is Eli*

This is Eli - he has been my sidekick for just over 10 years now. Always on time, never talks back, and goes to work with me everyday. He's pretty big for a boxer.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

Just another picture.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

*Our Golden turned 12 Christmas day.*

This picture was from last year's Dec storm (04/05). I'm ready for another one of those snow storms!

Anyway, Copper is an 85lb female golden we got from my sister-in-law as a 6 week old puppy. She was the largest, fuzziest female pup. Still is! Not sure how much longer she'll be with us, but I hope it will be a while!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres our new dog. Its a cockerspanil mix.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

This is how he sleeps. Its funny. Hes such a sweet dog. I think he was once a hunter and messed up, and the owner let him loose. Mainly because he loves to play fetch, but sometimes looses the duck. Women love him too, alot more then the other dog.


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's my plowing partner, his future is so bright he has to wear shades.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

JeepTJ00 said:


> Nice Iggys! I have 2 of them. Jack and Luke. Jack is the seal colored one and Luke is the white one. Great dogs. We got Jack when he was a couple months old, about a year after we had Jack, we got Luke. Even though Jack is the smaller one, as it should be hes the boss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always like that look on thier face like they are asking a question or you surprised them


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

are those greyhounds?


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

Italian Greyhounds, think a miniture version


----------



## muncybob (Dec 21, 2005)

Repo man...find that SOB yet?? Glad your baby is going to be ok.....had to take a 2nd look when you said she is Akita. Sis-in-law use to raise them and we had a male 20+ years ago...Arlo...he was a big sun of a gun..tipped the scales at just over 135lbs. in his prime and lb. for lb. was the strongest dog we've ever had(even compared to our St Bernard who is no slouch either)!! We did learn while living in town that they do like to take off after other dogs..wish we could have had him in a country setting like we have now..would have loved it!!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

muncybob said:


> Repo man...find that SOB yet?? Glad your baby is going to be ok.....had to take a 2nd look when you said she is Akita. Sis-in-law use to raise them and we had a male 20+ years ago...Arlo...he was a big sun of a gun..tipped the scales at just over 135lbs. in his prime and lb. for lb. was the strongest dog we've ever had(even compared to our St Bernard who is no slouch either)!! We did learn while living in town that they do like to take off after other dogs..wish we could have had him in a country setting like we have now..would have loved it!!


Yep...I found him. Here's my Christmas presents I got.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

The male...


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

congrats on the new pups!


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> congrats on the new pups!


Thanks...they're 3 yr old AKC registered AKITAS.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

SLS NURSERYS---Great looking Boxer you got buddy.

Repo Man--- What a great Christmas present...Who got you that yourself .They really are great looking dogs.Is your other dog all healed and back to normal yet?


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

One of our new guys. Have one more, but the file is too large to post.


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

I try and post these.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

dssxxxx said:


> One of our new guys. Have one more, but the file is too large to post.


That one looks like a bundle of joy.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 21, 2005)

Gotta love these dogs!! Don't see too many white Akitas....what is that pup dss has?? I'll hafta look for some pics of my "best friends" and post over the week-end......have a Great New Year!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

dssxxxx said:


> One of our new guys. Have one more, but the file is too large to post.


That's a cute one! What kind of dog?


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

They are all golden retrievers.

The pups picture was when he was about 3 months old. He's now 7 months and what a handful...

The other 3 are goldens also. The guy in the back went when he was 15 and the blonde went this past Thanksgiving Day at 13 1/3. 

Got the dark one Wrigley 11 or 12.....rescue and of course the pup..Murphy.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Lux Lawn said:


> Repo Man--- What a great Christmas present...Who got you that yourself .They really are great looking dogs.Is your other dog all healed and back to normal yet?


No...the gal that gave me my first Akita and the mother to the one that got hit. She is doing better (70%), will take awhile for her to be back up to speed. Will never be 100% but at least shes alive.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's my faithful navigator all full grown 6 lbs, LOL


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

here is the photos of our doggies.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Gertrude..........


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

daninline said:


> here is the photos of our doggies.


Is the 2nd one an akita?


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is my boy.


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

JTW, those last two looks like he is possessed or something with the glowing eyes.:yow!:


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

The brittany's name is Ian. Now you know where my user ID came from.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

caz41 said:


> JTW, those last two looks like he is possessed or something with the glowing eyes.:yow!:


LOL I know he does.... His eyes are actually blue.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

daninline said:


> here is the photos of our doggies.


Nice Rottie man...I'll have to get a pic up of my 2 year old rottie.


----------



## carsoncity (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm partial to shepherds got a brother and sister, 6 months old and 78pounds, for the male and 70pounds for the female. They're like little kids, always fighting.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 21, 2005)

RAYJAY...sorry to read of your recent loss. We just learned Rocky(8 yr old St Bernard) has cancer and is living on borrowed time right now. It's always tough losing one of your best friends...


----------



## muncybob (Dec 21, 2005)

*some good "dog" observations*



If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you; that is the principal difference between a dog and a man.
-Mark Twain

You can say any foolish thing to a dog, and the dog will give you a look that says, 'Wow, you're right! I never would've thought of that!'
- Dave Barry

Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.
-Roger Caras

If you think dogs can't count, try putting three dog biscuits in your
pocket and then give him only two of them.
-Phil Pastoret

My goal in life is to be as good of a person my dog already thinks I am

The average dog is a nicer person than the average person.
-Andy Rooney
We give dogs time we can spare, space we can spare and love we can spare. And in return, dogs give us their all. It's the best deal man has ever made.
-M. Acklam

Dogs love their friends and bite their enemies, quite unlike people, who are incapable of pure love and always have to mix love and hate.
-Sigmund Freud

I wonder if other dogs think poodles are members of a weird religious cult.
-Rita Rudner

A dog teaches a boy fidelity, perseverance, and to turn around three
times before lying down.
-Robert Benchley

Anybody who doesn't know what soap tastes like never washed a dog.
-Franklin P. Jones

If I have any beliefs about immortality, it is that certain dogs I have
known will go to heaven, and very, very few persons.
-James Thurber

If your dog is fat, you aren't getting enough exercise. (OOPS!! I was wondering about that)
-Unknown

My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to $3.00 a can. That's almost $21.00 in dog money.
-Joe Weinstein

Ever consider what our dogs must think of us? I mean, here we come back from a grocery store with the most amazing haul -- chicken, pork, half a cow. They must think we're the greatest hunters on earth!
-Anne Tyler

Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.
-Robert A. Heinlein

The reason a dog has so many friends is that he wags his tail instead of his tongue.
-Anonymous

Don't accept your dog's admiration as conclusive evidence that you are wonderful.
-Ann Landers

If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.
-Will Rogers

There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face.
-Ben Williams

A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves
himself.
-Josh Billings


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Plow Beagle*

Here's Valerie,... (born on Valentine's Day),... not sure, but she might like the snow more than me...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Dog & Cat Diarys*

EXCERPTS FROM THE DOG'S DAILY DIARY

8:00 am - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!
9:30 am - Oh Boy! A car ride! My favorite!
9:40 am - Oh Boy! A walk! My favorite!
10:30 am - Oh Boy! A car ride! My favorite!
11:30 am - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!
12:00 noon - Oh Boy! The kids! My favorite!
1:00 pm - Oh Boy! The yard! My favorite!
4:00 pm - Oh Boy! The kids! My favorite!
5:00 pm - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!
5:30 pm - Oh Boy! Mom! My favorite!
6:00 pm - Oh Boy! Playing ball! My favorite!
6:30 pm - Oh Boy! Sleeping in master's bed! My favorite!

EXCERPTS FROM THE CAT'S DAILY DIARY:

Day 283 Of My Captivity.
My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing
that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture.

Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant. Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded; must try this
at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair; must try
this on their bed. Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear
into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was. Hmmm, not working according to plan.

There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the food. More
importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage. I am convinced the
other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the
other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room,
his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time...


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

This is my pup Rosie. Sorry so many


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

His name is Louey.8 month old Corgi.Plowing partner.
Did I mention he hears everything.The lady is mine also!!

Chris


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How many dogs does it take to change a light bulb? 


1. Golden Retriever: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?

2. Border Collie: Just one. And then I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code.

3. Dachshund: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp! 

4. Rottweiler: Make me. 

5. Boxer: Who cares? I can still play with my squeaky toys in the dark. 

6. Lab: Oh, me, me!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeze let me change the light bulb! Can I?
Can I? Huh? Huh? Huh? Can I? Pleeeeeeeeeze, please, please, please! 

7. German Shepherd: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation. 

8. Jack Russell Terrier: I'll just pop it in while I'm bouncing off the walls and furniture. 

9. Old English Sheep Dog: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb! 

10. Cocker Spaniel: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark. 

11. Chihuahua: Yo quiero Taco Bulb. Or "We don't need no stinking light bulb." 

12. Greyhound: It isn't moving. Who cares? 

13. Australian Shepherd: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle... 

14. Poodle: I'll just blow in the Border Collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry. 


How many cats does it take to change a light bulb? 

Cats do not change light bulbs. People change light bulbs. So, the real question is: 


"How long will it be before I can expect some light, some dinner, and a massage?" 

ALL OF WHICH PROVES, ONCE AGAIN, THAT WHILE DOGS HAVE MASTERS, CATS HAVE STAFF!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

........................


----------



## misanthrope (Nov 3, 2003)

*My gal*

If it ever snows again....she'll be tagging along....


----------

